# Eisenhorn Omnibus out of print?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Went to buy my mate a copy of this to get him into 40k fiction. Ebay... Nothing. BL website... Nothing. Bookdepos... Nothing. Checked Amazon... starting $56 used, starting $109 new! Is it out of print now? Crazy! it's the best 40k book ive ever read.

Amazon link, look at those prices!
http://www.amazon.com/Eisenhorn-Warhammer-40-000-Omnibus/dp/1844161560

So glad I got mine 5 years back now. Paid a whopping $15 off bookdepos.

I can only hope we get a hardcover rerelease from BL on this classic!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, I happened to ask them about it a couple of months back, and it‘s out of print, which is a shame since it‘s one of the best BL books out there. 

Also hoping for a hardcover release with the new cover arts they made for the French editions.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eisenhorn-Omnibus-Dan-Abnett/dp/1844161560


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Brother Subtle said:


> Went to buy my mate a copy of this to get him into 40k fiction. Ebay... Nothing. BL website... Nothing. Bookdepos... Nothing. Checked Amazon... starting $56 used, starting $109 new! Is it out of print now? Crazy! it's the best 40k book ive ever read.


They'd rather you buy the ebooks for $9 a pop, plus $3 for each of the short stories.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Do they had hardcover editions or only paperback (i mean separate books\parts, omnibus looks like only paper) ?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Woah. So it's OOP now? It is an amazing story line.

I have that book too, been read about 8-9 times so isn't in fantastic Nic. It's going for the low price of £500.50 if anyone is interested lol.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I got one of the last of B.Depo a few months back, was still $15. After placing my order it became out of stock. Had to update my original trilogy (each bought day of release, so they're old).


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I can't find it on eBay anywhere actually.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the 1st editions of the three of them on my shelf. Some of the best BL have ever produced.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Best trilogy of books BL has so far produced.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Roninman said:


> Best trilogy of books BL has so far produced.


Certainly is one of the best stories I've read from BL. 

To the OP, do you live in the UK? I've a spare copy and you can have it for cost of the postage. Send me a PM.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

I was late to the BL party and by the time I started reading and buying Warhammer fiction, it was out of print.
I really hope they do a reprinting here soon, as I read Ravenor and it is amazing.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I have the 1st editions of the three of them on my shelf. Some of the best BL have ever produced.


Me too. They don't get read. I just read the omnibus (which I have done several times) it's looking a little worse for wear.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> as I read Ravenor and it is amazing.


While Ravenor is amaze balls. I'd have to say Ravenor is just 'slightly' ever so slightly better. God dammit, I loved Ravenor too.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It's one of their biggest money-grabbers that readers love. I bet it will return in those Black Library Classics like _Nightbringer_ was.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Slightly obvious thought here but just keep your eye out on ebay, I just picked up a copy on the local version of ebay for 8 bucks. They pop up every once in a while.


----------

